# Wie poste ich falsch?



## Benutzername (7. Juni 2004)

Das Studium dieses Forums hat mich zu der Erkenntnis gebracht, daß immer noch viel zu viele Leute nicht in der Lage sind, unsinnige, dämliche und überflüssige Threads zu erstellen. Daher nun mein kleiner Leitfaden an euch überkorrekten Streber: *Wie poste ich falsch?*

Nachdem ich Google, die FAQ's und die Forensuche erfolgreich ignoriert habe, erstelle ich Dutzende neue Themen, die keinen interessieren, in den falschen Unterforen, mit kreativem Titel und undeutlichem Text, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellen kann. Abschließend knalle ich noch ein paar Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler dazwischen, die selbst den hartgesottendsten Leser schreiend in die Arme seiner Mama treiben. Wenn das alles nichts fruchtet, schreibe ich einen sturzlangweiligen Text in Überlänge.

Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## quickschusterhibaji (7. Juni 2004)

jo mir is auch öfters langweilig aber dann das hier


----------



## Christian2510 (7. Juni 2004)

Juhu, ein Benutzername-Thread !! Erster !! *falsch poste*


----------



## Hecho (7. Juni 2004)

Du hast damit völlig recht. Wenn man dann mal jemandem die Meinung sagt, darüber was er für einen sinnlosen Thread erstellt hat, wird man gleich angemacht. Eigentlich braucht das PCG Forum mal sowas wie Verwarnungen.


----------



## marzan89 (7. Juni 2004)

naja, nicht schlecht   
werde deine tipps befolgen und mal so nen thread eröffnen


----------



## Atropa (7. Juni 2004)

rofl, der Thread ist wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Bernd-81 (7. Juni 2004)

Hecho am 07.06.2004 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast damit völlig recht. Wenn man dann mal jemandem die Meinung sagt, darüber was er für einen sinnlosen Thread erstellt hat, wird man gleich angemacht. Eigentlich braucht das PCG Forum mal sowas wie Verwarnungen.



pff hecho sucks   

sowas kannst hier net bringen


----------



## Tyrael (7. Juni 2004)

Bernd-81 am 07.06.2004 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hecho am 07.06.2004 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, in Deinen Träumen..... 


Zum Thread:
Das hätte man auch  hier hineinschreiben können....räusper....  

Zu den Verwarnungen:
Soetwas exsistiert bereits...müsste sogar noch eine in meinem PM - Fach liegen haben.....


----------



## Atropa (7. Juni 2004)

Bernd-81 am 07.06.2004 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hecho am 07.06.2004 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nana, wir wollen doch diesen schönen Benutzername Thread nicht mit euren kindereien verschandeln. 

@Hecho: Wenn man schon am klugscheissen ist, sollte man dies bitte auch politisch korrekt machen, rumflamen, und gleichzeitig den anderen ein Fehlverhalten vorwerfen, kommt nicht so gut.
Ach ja, und die Verwarnungen gibts noch immer, wenn du eine haben möchtes, musst es nur sagen.


----------



## Redhead (7. Juni 2004)

Das ist ein Thread wie ich sie liebe  
Und bei einigen Sachen die du geschrieben hast möchte ich am liebsten rufen: Ja, bei Gott, so ist es!


----------



## Bono333 (7. Juni 2004)

Hecho am 07.06.2004 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast damit völlig recht. Wenn man dann mal jemandem die Meinung sagt, darüber was er für einen sinnlosen Thread erstellt hat, wird man gleich angemacht. Eigentlich braucht das PCG Forum mal sowas wie Verwarnungen.



Ganz deiner Meinung..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ditschy (7. Juni 2004)

Benutzername am 07.06.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Studium dieses Forums hat mich zu der Erkenntnis gebracht, daß immer noch viel zu viele Leute nicht in der Lage sind, unsinnige, dämliche und überflüssige Threads zu erstellen. Daher nun mein kleiner Leitfaden an euch überkorrekten Streber: *Wie poste ich falsch?*
> 
> Nachdem ich Google, die FAQ's und die Forensuche erfolgreich ignoriert habe, erstelle ich Dutzende neue Themen, die keinen interessieren, in den falschen Unterforen, mit kreativem Titel und undeutlichem Text, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellen kann. Abschließend knalle ich noch ein paar Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler dazwischen, die selbst den hartgesottendsten Leser schreiend in die Arme seiner Mama treiben. Wenn das alles nichts fruchtet, schreibe ich einen sturzlangweiligen Text in Überlänge.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit





Applaus- bist der beste!!!!


----------



## Erik (7. Juni 2004)

LOL *Applaus*    

MfG Erik


----------



## BunGEe (7. Juni 2004)

Atropa am 07.06.2004 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und die Verwarnungen gibts noch immer, wenn du eine haben möchtes, musst es nur sagen.


Au ja, ich hätte auch gern eine.    

Ein schöner Thread *g* *einrahm*


----------



## Killtech (7. Juni 2004)

Toller Thread..... hab mich wirklich gut amüsiert.   

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juni 2004)

"aplaus" *in hände klatsch*...

ABER... der GMZ ist nich... ähm ... überflüssig ??? das wars doch... glaube ich... auf jedenfall isers nich... UND nicht jedes deiner woerte ist ein link... da lässt sich noch dran arbeiten... es fehlen auch linkes, wie dieser hier...


----------



## Soki (7. Juni 2004)

Benutzername am 07.06.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Studium dieses Forums hat mich zu der Erkenntnis gebracht, daß immer noch viel zu viele Leute nicht in der Lage sind, unsinnige, dämliche und überflüssige Threads zu erstellen. Daher nun mein kleiner Leitfaden an euch überkorrekten Streber: *Wie poste ich falsch?*
> 
> Nachdem ich Google, die FAQ's und die Forensuche erfolgreich ignoriert habe, erstelle ich Dutzende neue Themen, die keinen interessieren, in den falschen Unterforen, mit kreativem Titel und undeutlichem Text, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellen kann. Abschließend knalle ich noch ein paar Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler dazwischen, die selbst den hartgesottendsten Leser schreiend in die Arme seiner Mama treiben. Wenn das alles nichts fruchtet, schreibe ich einen sturzlangweiligen Text in Überlänge.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


Wie lange man für so einen Thread wohl braucht ?


----------



## marzan89 (7. Juni 2004)

jep, schau dir nur mal die ganzen zeilen an  aber dem autor (dessen namen ich aus anstand nicht nenne) war wohl langweilig


----------



## wEEt (7. Juni 2004)

Genial  Der Thread bekommt Kult-Status. Ab mit ihm in die Hall of Fame


----------



## quintus2 (7. Juni 2004)

Ein Wort : Genial


----------



## Wurstbrot (8. Juni 2004)

Benutzername am 07.06.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Studium dieses Forums hat mich zu der Erkenntnis gebracht, daß immer noch viel zu viele Leute nicht in der Lage sind, unsinnige, dämliche und überflüssige Threads zu erstellen. Daher nun mein kleiner Leitfaden an euch überkorrekten Streber: *Wie poste ich falsch?*
> 
> Nachdem ich Google, die FAQ's und die Forensuche erfolgreich ignoriert habe, erstelle ich Dutzende neue Themen, die keinen interessieren, in den falschen Unterforen, mit kreativem Titel und undeutlichem Text, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellen kann. Abschließend knalle ich noch ein paar Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler dazwischen, die selbst den hartgesottendsten Leser schreiend in die Arme seiner Mama treiben. Wenn das alles nichts fruchtet, schreibe ich einen sturzlangweiligen Text in Überlänge.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit



Klarer Fall hierfür. Oder hat jemand was dagegen?


----------



## Katzan-666 (8. Juni 2004)

Geil, Aba lass den GMZ in ruhe


----------



## csad2775 (8. Juni 2004)

Benutzername am 07.06.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Studium dieses Forums hat mich zu der Erkenntnis gebracht, daß immer noch viel zu viele Leute nicht in der Lage sind, unsinnige, dämliche und überflüssige Threads zu erstellen. Daher nun mein kleiner Leitfaden an euch überkorrekten Streber: *Wie poste ich falsch?*
> 
> Nachdem ich Google, die FAQ's und die Forensuche erfolgreich ignoriert habe, erstelle ich Dutzende neue Themen, die keinen interessieren, in den falschen Unterforen, mit kreativem Titel und undeutlichem Text, unter dem sich jeder etwas anderes vorstellen kann. Abschließend knalle ich noch ein paar Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler dazwischen, die selbst den hartgesottendsten Leser schreiend in die Arme seiner Mama treiben. Wenn das alles nichts fruchtet, schreibe ich einen sturzlangweiligen Text in Überlänge.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit



da war aber einem langweilig....*g*

greetings


----------



## Ditschy (8. Juni 2004)

Katzan-666 am 08.06.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, Aba lass den GMZ in ruhe




Ey, ich hetze dir gleich nen Katzenfänger aufn Hals.........


----------



## Katzan-666 (8. Juni 2004)

Ditschy am 08.06.2004 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Katzan-666 am 08.06.2004 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ditschyfangerätauspack*
*giftpfeillad*


----------



## HanFred (8. Juni 2004)

du sprichst mir und wohl auch vielen anderen hier aus der seele.
hoffentlich zeigt der text auch seine wirkung.


----------

